# Do you REALLY need a Tech?



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a 922 from eBay or an online retailer. Will dish still activate it even I install it myself? Also, can I skip singing another 24 month commitment?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you buy a receiver outright, you are responsible for the installation and there is no commitment. Those issues only apply to leased receivers. But leasing has a much lower up-front price; the cost to buy a 922 outright is about $600.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It also largely depends upon what you already have in your home now.

IF you already have a 622/722/722K then the 922 is a pretty easy connection swap for those receivers in the same place.

But if you are adding it as a new receiver in another room OR upgrading from an SD-only configuration... you might need additional equipment that Dish would provide as part of that lease-upgrade price... and then it is a MUCH better deal to upgrade than buy yourself.


----------

